# Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken



## B3RG1 (2. November 2011)

*Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Nein, es geht ausnahmsweise mal nicht um Samsung und Apple, sondern um ein bei uns unbekanntes Unternehmen n-tk.
Dieses Unternehmen hat bis November 2010 ein Tablet vertrieben, das, wie auch die Galaxy Tabs 10.1 und 7.7, von Apple vom Markt getrieben wurde. Begründung: die altbekannten Geschmacksmuster
Nun wurde diesem Unternehmen vor einem spanischen Gericht aber Recht gegeben, das Tablet verstößt nicht gegen die Patente von Apple.
n-tk fordert nun natürlich Schadensersatz wegen der verlorenen Einnahmen und der Rufschädigung, der sie sich ausgesetzt sehen mussten, als sie auf der EU-Liste für Produktpiraterie auftauchten.
Quelle: Tablet-Design: Apple unterliegt vor spanischem Gericht - NETZWELT

Meine Meinung: Ich finde es gut, dass n-tk als relativ kleines Unternehmen nicht klein beigegeben hat, sondern sich gewehrt hat. Es hat sie bestimmt einiges gekostet, aber die Chancen für Schadensersatz stehen mMn nicht schlecht.
Ob es Auswirkungen auf den Patentstreit zwischen Samsung und Apple hat ist unklar, ich aber denke es nicht.


----------



## lunar19 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Find ich gut  Endlich mal ne gute Nachricht....


----------



## Cola_Colin (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Nieder mit dem Patenthai Apple


----------



## Intelfan (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Sollte es tatsächlich noch gerechtigkeit auf dieser Welt geben? 

BTT: Ich finde es auch gut, das Apple nicht mit allem druchkommt. Meiner Meinung ist das Geschmacksmusterzeugs sowieso der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt.

Vllt sollte Samsung auch vor ein Spanisches Gericht ziehen


----------



## derP4computer (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



> Meine Meinung: Ich finde es gut, dass n-tk als relativ kleines Unternehmen nicht klein beigegeben hat, sondern sich gewehrt hat.


Das denke ich auch, aber vielleicht haben die Spanier Apple "Kontra" Richter.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Endlich mal ein Richter der nicht bestochen wurde.


----------



## Infin1ty (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Endlich zeigt Apple mal jemand wo es langgeht... Kann
so ja nicht weitergehen

(geschrieben von nem iMac, ich verräter )


----------



## TheMF6265 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

finds super, dass Apple mal verliert, geht ja mal garnicht, was die da machen...
hoffentlich bekommt das kleine Unternehmen ordentlich Schadensersatz, Apple juckt das nicht, aber solch eine Gegenwehr gehört belohnt


----------



## Koksi (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Den Schaden den der Ruf des Unternehmens genommen hat wir wahrscheinlich schlimmer sein als die höhe des Schadensersatzes.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Langsam kommt mir das vor wie das Forum der Patente... dazu noch immer von Apple.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Koksi schrieb:


> Den Schaden den der Ruf des Unternehmens genommen hat wir wahrscheinlich schlimmer sein als die höhe des Schadensersatzes.


Wenigstens ist es jetzt durch das Gerichtsurteil überhaupt bekannt geworden, oder wo waren die denn vorher?


----------



## AeroX (2. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam kommt mir das vor wie das Forum der Patente... dazu noch immer von Apple.



Nicht nur dir  
Interessiert ja viele brennend wer wenn verklagt


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Jede Firma hat solche Probleme und Machtkämpfe mit Patenten, ich könne sicherlich ein paar tausend News aufmachen, nur interessiert es dann niemanden, weil es ja nicht das böse Apple ist


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Es verhungert auch all 3 Sekunden ein Kind, interessiert ja auch keinen, warum solch ein Wirbel um ein kack Patent


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Keine Ahnung, aber über irgendwas muss man sich ja aufregen.


----------



## King_Sony (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Also ganz unberechtigt finde ich Nailguns Post nicht. Denn irgendwie hab* ich* den Eindruck, dass Apple immer viel milder "bestraft" wird als Ihre Konkurrenten. Aber Mal schauen, wie die Sache weitergeht


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Also ganz unberechtigt finde ich Nailguns Post nicht. Denn irgendwie hab* ich* den Eindruck, dass Apple immer viel milder "bestraft" wird als Ihre Konkurrenten. Aber Mal schauen, wie die Sache weitergeht



Geld hat schon immer die Welt regiert... und wahrscheinlich hat jeder 2te Richter ein Iphone


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Geld hat schon immer die Welt regiert... und wahrscheinlich hat jeder 2te Richter ein Iphone


 
Oder bekommt nach der Verhandlung ein!


----------



## Kyrodar (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Ich hab letztens nebenher im TV gesehen, dass Apple irgendein kleines Café verklagt hat oder verklagen will, weil es einen Apfel als Logo hat, es im Internet vertrieben wird und sehr hohe Verwechslungsgefahr bestehe (das Übliche halt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hach... 

Wenn ich nur an manchen, wirklich dummen (ernsthaft), Dozenten von mir denk... da war auch alles, was irgendwie 'n Apfel war, gleich ein Appleplagiat (auch wenn Studenten etwas angefertigt haben).


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Und Ferrari verklagt alles, was nach einem springenden Pferd aussieht, also Wayne.


----------



## King_Sony (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und Ferrari verklagt alles, was nach einem springenden Pferd aussieht, also Wayne.


 
Bist zu jetzt eig. Pro, Contra oder Neutral?  

Aber als ich das mit den Geschmacksmustern gelesen habe, dachte ich eigentlich, dass es "frecher"(fällt gerade kein anderes Wort ein) nicht geht und dann kommt die Geschichte mit dem Cafe...


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2011)

Ich mag zwar Apple, aber alles von denen brauche ich wirklich nicht und manche Produkte finde ich eher unintelligent. 

Ich rege mich auch nicht über die ganzen Klagen auf, egal von wem, allerdings kann ich Apple schon verstehen und wenn manche selber mal eine Firma leiten würden, würde es anderen auch einleuchten.


----------



## M4st3r0fCh40s (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Bald wird alles verklagt, was auch nur im entferntesten mit Äpfeln zu tun hat!
Ich fang mal an Vorschläge zu machen^^ Apfelmus, Apfelkuchen, Apfelwein.... den Rest überlass ich Apple xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2011)

Ja und zum Schluss verklagen sie noch MacDonalds.


----------



## King_Sony (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

@Nailgun: Zu geil 

Naja, jeder hat ja seine Meinung, aber mir sind die Produkte von Apple zu teuer. Ok, wenn man viel Geld hat, ist ein Iphone etc. gar nicht mehr so teuer...


----------



## exa (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja und zum Schluss verklagen sie noch MacDonalds.


 
ei ist doch klar, schließlich ist die Apfeltasche ein Transportmittel für Notebooks und Tablets, und keinesfalls ein Nahrungsmittel!!!^^


----------



## Baumhous3 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Apple zahlt unterm Strich nicht viel und schüchtert die Konkurenz ein. Ist zwar schade, aber es scheint sich ja zu lohnen.


----------



## PC GAMER (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Samsung schafft das nicht aber eine Firma die nicht jeder kennt? oh man Samsung sollte mal neu Anwälte kaufen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2011)

das liegt nicht an samsung. das entscheidende ist der richter und da gibts nunmal intelligente  und weniger intelligente wie es eben deutschland wiedermal bewiesen hat.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



King_Sony schrieb:


> @Nailgun: Zu geil
> 
> Naja, jeder hat ja seine Meinung, aber mir sind die Produkte von Apple zu teuer.* Ok, wenn man viel Geld hat, ist ein Iphone etc. gar nicht mehr so teuer*...


 
1. Ist ein Produkt doch eigentlich immer gleich teuer, oder nicht? Egal wieviel Geld man hat. 
Es schmerzt vielleicht weniger, aber am Preis selbst ändert sich ja nichts.

2. Läuft eindeutig was falsch am System, wenn sich reiche Leute unintelligente, überteuerte Produkte kaufen können und dabei noch reichen bleiben. 

Dachte bisher, man würde durch intelligentes Handeln reich und auch nur so reich bleiben. 
Scheint sich, anhand der vielen prominenten Apple User (die teilweise nichtmal gesponsort werden oder die Produkte geschenkt bekommen, sondern ernsthaft selbst kaufen), aber so nicht zu bestätigen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2011)

exa schrieb:
			
		

> ei ist doch klar, schließlich ist die Apfeltasche ein Transportmittel für Notebooks und Tablets, und keinesfalls ein Nahrungsmittel!!!^^


Du hast den Witz nicht kapiert. 

@AMDFan
Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass du einfach nur ein Problem mit reichen Leuten hast?
Hört sich halt grade irgendwie so an.


----------



## King_Sony (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Du hast den Witz nicht kapiert.


Ist mir aber auch erst beim 2ten Mal lesen aufgefallen 

@AMDFan: Ich meinte, dass es einem nicht mehr so teuer vorkommt . Und Apple stellt ja eig. qualitativ hochwertige Sachen her, nur eben leider ein bisschen überteuert...


----------



## Kubiac (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Apple und Qualitativ hochwertig???
Lass mal so ein Eiphone fallen und schon hast du tausend Scherben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2011)

Lass mal nen Satz Riedl Gläser fallen und du hast auch nen Haufen Scherben. 

Passt halt mal auf euer Zeug auf.


----------



## NetXSR (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Boah endlich mal eine gute Nachricht. Apple muss definitiv lernen, mit Konkurenz umgehen zu können. Aber ich wünsche ihnen mehr solcher Rückschläge ..


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Und ich wünsche mir mehr eigene Kreationen, so wie die Tablets von Sony.


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



NetXSR schrieb:


> Boah endlich mal eine gute Nachricht. Apple muss definitiv lernen, mit Konkurenz umgehen zu können. Aber ich wünsche ihnen mehr solcher Rückschläge ..



Das wird Apple eher antreiben.
Auf ein Neues.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Immerhin hat n-tk durch das Urteil mehr Publicity bekommen, als sie sich von ihrem Budget leisten hätten können.


----------



## PC GAMER (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja und zum Schluss verklagen sie noch *Mac*Donalds.


 
Erst beim 6ten mal lesen habe ich das gesehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Der Big Mac verstößt halt gegen das Geschmacksmuster von Apple, da er zu runde Ecken hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> 1. Ist ein Produkt doch eigentlich immer gleich teuer, oder nicht? Egal wieviel Geld man hat.
> Es schmerzt vielleicht weniger, aber am Preis selbst ändert sich ja nichts.
> 2. Läuft eindeutig was falsch am System, wenn sich reiche Leute unintelligente, überteuerte Produkte kaufen können und dabei noch reichen bleiben.
> Dachte bisher, man würde durch intelligentes Handeln reich und auch nur so reich bleiben.
> Scheint sich, anhand der vielen prominenten Apple User (die teilweise nichtmal gesponsort werden oder die Produkte geschenkt bekommen, sondern ernsthaft selbst kaufen), aber so nicht zu bestätigen.



Ob Produkte überteuert sind oder nicht, liegt letztlich im Auge des Betrachters. Für manche sind Apple Produkte überteuert. Für andere wiederum sind sie jeden Cent wert, und diese Leute würden jeder Zeit wieder zu Apple greifen. Das sollte man einfach mal akzeptieren. Jeder soll es halt so machen wie er will.
Übrigens sind Apple Produkte nicht mal so teuer, dass Normalverdiener beim Kauf pleite gehen. Von daher hinkt dein Vergleich irgendwie



Nailgun schrieb:


> Der Big Mac verstößt halt gegen das Geschmacksmuster von Apple, da er zu runde Ecken hat.




Der war gut


----------



## Intelfan (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Der Big Mac verstößt halt gegen das Geschmacksmuster von Apple, da er zu runde Ecken hat.


 
Der war gut 

Der Witz mit der Apfeltasche hat aber auch was


----------



## fire2002de (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

überlegen manche überhaupt noch bevor sie was schreiben oO ?


----------



## McClaine (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

lieber Moderator Pokerclock,

wenn Sie schon meinen kompletten Post löschen müssen, frage ich mich schon was das soll.
Wenn, dann löschen Sie den ersten Teil, der Ihnen zu folge Offtopic ist, oder schreiben Sie bitte dementsprechen in den Topic, das etwas entfernt wurde und Posts bearbeitet wurden.
Ich wäre Ihnen sehr verbunden, vielen Dank. 

-Ironie Off-
schön zu sehen das "offtopic" editiert wird und Post teilweise komplett verschwinden, ohne ne Rückmeldung vom Mod.
Dann schreib ich eben garnichts mehr dazu, kann mir schliesslich die Mühe sparen wenn ganze Posts gelöscht werden.
die letzen 3 Seiten nichts als Offtopic, aber was solls...

Hat alles irgendwie nen faden Beigeschmack, das Forum und auch Apple


----------



## PC GAMER (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Der Big Mac verstößt halt gegen das Geschmacksmuster von Apple, da er zu runde Ecken hat.


 
Du hast was vergessen: Der Big Mac


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Der Big Mac verstößt halt gegen das Geschmacksmuster von Apple, da er zu runde Ecken hat.


 
Außerdem ist er zu dick, das passt designtechnisch ja schon mal gar nicht 

Und New York erst, da ist die Oberfläche ist ja gar nicht so aalglatt wie der Rest des Konzerns, dort im *Big Apple* 

@thema: Ich finde, dieses Patent trolling nimmt so langsam überhand in der ganzen Branche. Da ist es gut, wenn auch mal ein Urteil dies ein bisschen in seine Schranken verweisen kann, fragt sich bloß wie lange...


----------



## Bockisch (3. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

schade apple schade naja spanier halt


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ob Produkte überteuert sind oder nicht, liegt letztlich im Auge des Betrachters. Für manche sind Apple Produkte überteuert. Für andere wiederum sind sie jeden Cent wert, und diese Leute würden jeder Zeit wieder zu Apple greifen. Das sollte man einfach mal akzeptieren. Jeder soll es halt so machen wie er will.



Es liegt nicht wirklich im Auge des Betrachters, ob ein Produkt überteuert ist. 
Es gibt klare Formeln, für die man nichtmal Wirtschaft studiert haben muss, um sie zu verstehen. 

Wenn die Herstellungs-, Packungs- und Werbekosten bei weit unter der Hälfte des Verkaufspreises liegen, ist das ein klares Anzeichen für etwas, was in der Gesellschaft als "überteuert" angesehen werden kann.

Gekauft wird es natürlich trotzdem, und der Preis wird auch nicht reduziert, da die Nachfrage immer noch das Angebot überwiegt. Der Mensch ist eben leider kein Vernunftstier.



> Übrigens sind Apple Produkte nicht mal so teuer, dass Normalverdiener beim Kauf pleite gehen. Von daher hinkt dein Vergleich irgendwie


 
Habe ich das irgendwo behauptet? 
Das ganze bezog sich mehr darauf, dass es früher mal Zeiten gab, da wurden und blieben auch nur jene reich, die wussten, wie man sein Geld zusammenhält. Und wenn man sich nur Luxusgüter kauft (nicht nur Apple, aber auch die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen), ist das eben so eine Sache für sich.


----------



## exa (4. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Du hast den Witz nicht kapiert.


 
Doch, aber den fand ich nicht so gut wie die Apfeltasche^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

@AMDFan2005
Du vergisst bei deiner Rechnung aber die Kosten für Techniker, Designer, Programmierer und wer halt sonst noch so bei Apple arbeitet. Dann musst du auch noch bedenken, dass das iPhone ca. 40% von Apple trägt, also muss es auch schwächere Sparten ausgleichen und die Entwicklung von anderen Sachen (TV) zum Teil finanzieren. 

Natürlich streichen sie noch einen schönen Gewinn ein, aber es gibt halt Menschen die einfach reich werden wollen. 
Hab ich gehört. 

@exa
War mir zu naheliegend.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Man merkt schon das hier mittlerweile 80% Kinder schreiben (13-16?) die keine Ahnung von der Geschäftswelt haben.

Mit Patenten macht man Geld, und das ist nunmal das Ziel so einer Firma, naja egal, ihr kapierts ja eh nicht..


----------



## Cook2211 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht wirklich im Auge des Betrachters, ob ein Produkt überteuert ist.
> Es gibt klare Formeln, für die man nichtmal Wirtschaft studiert haben muss, um sie zu verstehen.
> Wenn die Herstellungs-, Packungs- und Werbekosten bei weit unter der Hälfte des Verkaufspreises liegen, ist das ein klares Anzeichen für etwas, was in der Gesellschaft als "überteuert" angesehen werden kann.
> Gekauft wird es natürlich trotzdem, und der Preis wird auch nicht reduziert, da die Nachfrage immer noch das Angebot überwiegt. Der Mensch ist eben leider kein Vernunftstier.



Nur interessieren diese Formeln in der realen Welt niemanden. Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass ein iPhone sein Geld wert ist, dann ist es für ihn persönlich auch nicht überteuert, ganz einfach.
Die wenigsten Leute denken in industriellen Maßstäben. Und selbst Leute die das tun, beurteilen Produkte wie Smartphones, Tablets nicht zwangsläufig nach diesen Kriterien.
Zudem weißt weder du noch ich, wie hoch die Produktions- und Entwicklungskosten der Hersteller wirklich sind. 
Ich bin selbstständig und kenne mich mit Materialkosten, Lohnkosten, Lohnnebenkosten, Kalkulation usw. aus. Trotzdem halte ich Apple Produkte nicht für überteuert!
Jeder soll in meinen Augen sein Geld verdienen, und wenn ein Hersteller es schafft, seine Lifestyle Produkte millionenfach zu verkaufen und Gewinne einzustreichen, dann hat er in meinen Augen alles richtig gemacht. Nur so geht es uns allen gut, denn nur so bleiben Arbeitsplätze erhalten. DAS ist eine Formel, wo du mal drüber nachdenken solltest.


----------



## Gerry20K (4. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Ich würde eher mal bei den Fakten bleiben.  Apple hat nachwievor die Oberhand im "Patentkrieg" und da Samsung wohl auch illegale Mittel einsetzte um ihren deutlich überlegenen Rivalen irgendwie zu schwächen, könnte es deswegen bald richtig Ärger für Samsung geben. Vielleicht werden die Samsung-Produkte dann weltweit verboten, wer weiss? Verdient hätten sie es nach all den miesen Aktionen.  heise online - EU prüft angeblich Samsungs Patentstreit mit Apple  Irgendein kleines spanisches Gericht sowie eine unbekannte Firma jucken Apple wohl keinen Deut, da viel zu unbedeutend. Schaut man sich die Gesamtsituation an so ist festzustellen, dass Apple mit all ihren, gerade von Unwissenden oft für schlecht befundenen, Klagen sogut wie durchgehend recht hatte und Samsung nicht - deshalb auch der völlige Verbot vieler Samsung Smartphones und Tablets in Europa. Siehe all die Gerichtsurteile zu Gunsten von Apple, ist wohl nichts neues mehr für die meisten.


----------



## AeroX (4. November 2011)

Gerry20K schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde eher mal bei den Fakten bleiben.  Apple hat nachwievor die Oberhand im "Patentkrieg" und da Samsung wohl auch illegale Mittel einsetzte um ihren deutlich überlegenen Rivalen irgendwie zu schwächen, könnte es deswegen bald richtig Ärger für Samsung geben. Vielleicht werden die Samsung-Produkte dann weltweit verboten, wer weiss? Verdient hätten sie es nach all den miesen Aktionen.  heise online - EU prüft angeblich Samsungs Patentstreit mit Apple  Irgendein kleines spanisches Gericht sowie eine unbekannte Firma jucken Apple wohl keinen Deut, da viel zu unbedeutend. Schaut man sich die Gesamtsituation an so ist festzustellen, dass Apple mit all ihren, gerade von Unwissenden oft für schlecht befundenen, Klagen sogut wie durchgehend recht hatte und Samsung nicht - deshalb auch der völlige Verbot vieler Samsung Smartphones und Tablets in Europa. Siehe all die Gerichtsurteile zu Gunsten von Apple, ist wohl nichts neues mehr für die meisten.



Zu den illegalen bzw unfairen Mitteln von Samsung hier ein interessanter link (Falls er funktioniert,da iPad Kopie): 

http://n-tv.de/technik/EU-ermittelt-gegen-Samsung-article4688636.html


----------



## Gerry20K (4. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

@ AeroX:  Ja, da steht quasi das gleiche wie in meinem heise-Link   Dass da Samsung ganz großen Bockmist baut war Leuten die sich da etwas für interessieren schon länger bekannt.  Kurzform: Samsung verletzt viele Apple-Patente und baut sogar sehr offensichtlich die sehr erfolgreichen Apple-Produkte nach, Apple bekommt fast durchgehend und weltweit vor den Gerichten Recht, Samsung-Produkte in vielen Ländern verboten etc. Nun scheint Samsung sowas von bockig und ignorant gewesen zu sein dass sie halt mal irgendwas gemacht haben, nämlich mit Patenten die nichtmal Samsung gehören (siehe Links) krampfhaft gegen Apple zu klagen, obowohl SIE es waren die nachweislich Apple Patente verletzt haben  - da fällt einem doch nur "WTF!?" ein.  Ist wie wenn du beklaut wirst, der Dieb wird verurteilt, verklagt dann aber dich dass du Geld bei dir hattest.   Wenn die EU da mal den Hammer der Gerechtigkeit gegen die kopierfreudigen Asiaten schwenkt ist eventuell ganz Schicht im Schacht für Samsung in Europa - arg trauern würde ich nicht, solchen Firmen gehört es nicht anders.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Gerry20K schrieb:


> @ AeroX:  Ja, da steht quasi das gleiche wie in meinem heise-Link   Dass da Samsung ganz großen Bockmist baut war Leuten die sich da etwas für interessieren schon länger bekannt.  Kurzform: Samsung verletzt viele Apple-Patente und baut sogar sehr offensichtlich die sehr erfolgreichen Apple-Produkte nach, Apple bekommt fast durchgehend und weltweit vor den Gerichten Recht, Samsung-Produkte in vielen Ländern verboten etc. Nun scheint Samsung sowas von bockig und ignorant gewesen zu sein dass sie halt mal irgendwas gemacht haben, nämlich mit Patenten die nichtmal Samsung gehören (siehe Links) krampfhaft gegen Apple zu klagen, obowohl SIE es waren die nachweislich Apple Patente verletzt haben  - da fällt einem doch nur "WTF!?" ein.  Ist wie wenn du beklaut wirst, der Dieb wird verurteilt, verklagt dann aber dich dass du Geld bei dir hattest.   Wenn die EU da mal den Hammer der Gerechtigkeit gegen die kopierfreudigen Asiaten schwenkt ist eventuell ganz Schicht im Schacht für Samsung in Europa - arg trauern würde ich nicht, solchen Firmen gehört es nicht anders.



Wenn man das liest und dazu noch bedenkt, dass Samsung bei ihren TV Geräten offenbar bewusst Kunden getäuscht hat, dann ist es lachhaft, wie hier im Forum in diesem Zusammenhang argumentiert wird.
Dieses ständige (sinngemäße) "_Apple ist böse_", "_Samsung sind die Guten_", "_Richter die für Apple entscheiden sind bestochen_" und diese gespielte, übertriebene Empörung über alles was Apple macht, muten dann einfach nur noch albern an.


----------



## Xion4 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Gerry20K schrieb:


> Ich würde eher mal bei den Fakten bleiben.  Apple hat nachwievor die Oberhand im "Patentkrieg" und da Samsung wohl auch illegale Mittel einsetzte um ihren deutlich überlegenen Rivalen irgendwie zu schwächen, könnte es deswegen bald richtig Ärger für Samsung geben. Vielleicht werden die Samsung-Produkte dann weltweit verboten, wer weiss? Verdient hätten sie es nach all den miesen Aktionen.  heise online - EU prüft angeblich Samsungs Patentstreit mit Apple  Irgendein kleines spanisches Gericht sowie eine unbekannte Firma jucken Apple wohl keinen Deut, da viel zu unbedeutend. Schaut man sich die Gesamtsituation an so ist festzustellen, dass Apple mit all ihren, gerade von Unwissenden oft für schlecht befundenen, Klagen sogut wie durchgehend recht hatte und Samsung nicht - deshalb auch der völlige Verbot vieler Samsung Smartphones und Tablets in Europa. Siehe all die Gerichtsurteile zu Gunsten von Apple, ist wohl nichts neues mehr für die meisten.



Ein Tipp: die Fakten sind dass es alles mehr oder minder nur PR ist. Da es immer Mittel und Wege gibt die Verbote zu umgehen. Es gibt nicht ein Verbot der Samsung Tablets, nur nebenbei erwähnt, nur Samsung darf teils nicht vertreiben, ein Import ist dennoch erlaubt, genauso wie die Nutzung.

Auch das du alle Gerichtsurteile Pro-Apple siehst sagt eigentlich nur aus, dass du an solchen Diskussionen nicht teilnehmen solltest, denn erstens: du kannst anscheinend nicht lesen und verstehen; und zweitens: fehlt die jegliche Objektivität um zu diskutieren.

Als weiteren Hinweis gebe ich dir noch was mit auf den Weg was dich vermutlich nicht mehr ruhig schlafen lassen wird: dein iPhone hat Teile verbaut, die von Samsung produziert werden. Aber bitte nun nicht gleich hinter den Zug werfen, es lohnt sich trotzdem weiterzuleben und hier rumzutrollen abseits jeder Fakten und Sachlichkeit.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Ein Tipp: die Fakten sind dass es alles mehr oder minder nur PR ist. Da es immer Mittel und Wege gibt die Verbote zu umgehen. Es gibt nicht ein Verbot der Samsung Tablets, nur nebenbei erwähnt, nur Samsung darf teils nicht vertreiben, ein Import ist dennoch erlaubt, genauso wie die Nutzung.
> Auch das du alle Gerichtsurteile Pro-Apple siehst sagt eigentlich nur aus, dass du an solchen Diskussionen nicht teilnehmen solltest, denn erstens: du kannst anscheinend nicht lesen und verstehen; und zweitens: fehlt die jegliche Objektivität um zu diskutieren.
> Als weiteren Hinweis gebe ich dir noch was mit auf den Weg was dich vermutlich nicht mehr ruhig schlafen lassen wird: dein iPhone hat Teile verbaut, die von Samsung produziert werden. Aber bitte nun nicht gleich hinter den Zug werfen, es lohnt sich trotzdem weiterzuleben und hier rumzutrollen abseits jeder Fakten und Sachlichkeit.


Ein Tipp: Gerry kann für das was er sagt Quellen angeben. Wo sind denn die Quellen, die deine Aussagen belegen? Also stellt sich die Frage wer hier trollt? Ich würde jetzt mal spontan sagen, dass du das bist. Von daher solltest _du_ vielleicht besser an solchen Diskussionen nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## Xion4 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Aufgrund deiner Signatur werde ich nicht groß auf deinen Kommentar eingehen, denn dass sagt schon alles aus. Anbei: jemand der diesem Forum aufmerksam folgt, weiß um die ganzen Quellen bezöglich dieser Thematik 

und für:  "deshalb auch der völlige Verbot vieler Samsung Smartphones und Tablets in Europa." habe ich auch von ihm keine Quelle gelesen, es gibt nämlich kein einziges Verbot. Es gibt ein Verkaufsverbot für Samsung direkt, mehr nicht. 

Eines muss man euch ja lassen, egal wie dämlich ihr argumentiert, ihr haltet zusammen, das ist bemerkenswert. 

Und was bringen die ganzen Quellen? Hast du mal die letzten Monate die Mainpage angeschaut? Jedes neue Mobiltelefon bekommt in die Schlagzeile in iphone4 reingesetzt. Eben damit solche Apple Fanatiker klicken, eben weil das iPhone Marketing ist, mehr nicht.

So, und wenn du dir mal die Beiträge von GERRY anschaust, die er verfasst hat, dann ists halt fraglich ob so jemand ernst genommen werden sollte. Seine letzten finde ich besonders klasse: Android Handys mit hoher Ausfallquote, musst dir mal durchlesen, echt bemerkenswert, da musst selbst du als überzeugter Appleuser (und das ist nichts wofür ich dich vorverurteile noch etwas was dich schlechter stellt, denn ich sage klar, die Geräte sind ja nicht schlecht) dich von solchen Weggefährten lossagen.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Aufgrund deiner Signatur werde ich nicht groß auf deinen Kommentar eingehen, denn dass sagt schon alles aus. Anbei: jemand der diesem Forum aufmerksam folgt, weiß um die ganzen Quellen bezöglich dieser Thematik
> und für:  "deshalb auch der völlige Verbot vieler Samsung Smartphones und Tablets in Europa." habe ich auch von ihm keine Quelle gelesen, es gibt nämlich kein einziges Verbot. Es gibt ein Verkaufsverbot für Samsung direkt, mehr nicht.
> Eines muss man euch ja lassen, egal wie dämlich ihr argumentiert, ihr haltet zusammen, das ist bemerkenswert.
> Und was bringen die ganzen Quellen? Hast du mal die letzten Monate die Mainpage angeschaut? Jedes neue Mobiltelefon bekommt in die Schlagzeile in iphone4 reingesetzt. Eben damit solche Apple Fanatiker klicken, eben weil das iPhone Marketing ist, mehr nicht.
> So, und wenn du dir mal die Beiträge von GERRY anschaust, die er verfasst hat, dann ists halt fraglich ob so jemand ernst genommen werden sollte. Seine letzten finde ich besonders klasse: Android Handys mit hoher Ausfallquote, musst dir mal durchlesen, echt bemerkenswert, da musst selbst du als überzeugter Appleuser (und das ist nichts wofür ich dich vorverurteile noch etwas was dich schlechter stellt, denn ich sage klar, die Geräte sind ja nicht schlecht) dich von solchen Weggefährten lossagen.


 
Aha. Und das rechtfertigt natürlich, dass man Leute direkt persönlich angreift

Und was soll meine Signatur schon aussagen? Ja, ich nutze Apple Produkte, und nein, das lässt sicherlich keine Rückschlüsse auf mich als Person zu. Vorurteile und Schubladendenken scheinen wohl das einzige zu sein, was du zu diesem Thema beizutragen hast


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

@Xion4
Das mit dem Zusammenhalt trifft auch auf unser Anti-Apple-Squad zu und so wie es hier im Forum aussieht, werden Apple News fast nur noch für Android User geschrieben.


----------



## McClaine (6. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Ne News sind für alle Interessierten oder eben Spammer wie dich 

Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen was in naher Zukunft noch kommt, denn kommen wird was, das ist sicher


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Und das von einem Android User, der ständig in Apple Threads unterwegs ist. 

Natürlich wird was kommen, da die Verhandlung ja noch nicht vorbei ist.


----------



## Xion4 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aha. Und das rechtfertigt natürlich, dass man Leute direkt persönlich angreift
> 
> Und was soll meine Signatur schon aussagen? Ja, ich nutze Apple Produkte, und nein, das lässt sicherlich keine Rückschlüsse auf mich als Person zu. Vorurteile und Schubladendenken scheinen wohl das einzige zu sein, was du zu diesem Thema beizutragen hast


 
Ich frage mich wo ein persönlicher Angriff stattgefunden hat? Ich habe niemanden verurteilt dafür das er Apple Produkte nutzt, ich selbst hab auch nen iPod. Dennoch ist es halt so, dass hier einige jegliche Objektivität missen lassen, wenn es um das Thema Apple geht, bzw. wenn sie die Chance haben gegen alles andere zu hetzen.

So, und das besagter User einfach nicht erwachsen genug ist um hier objektiv Beiträge zu schreiben sollte hier jeder erkennen.

Schubladendenken und Vorurteile? Hast du dir seine Beiträge durchgelesen`? Dann solltest du auch herauslesen, dass es in seinen Beiträgen nur darum geht, alles neben dem Apple schlecht zu machen. Ich meine nicht nur die Beiträge in diesem Topic.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du dich nicht mit ihm auf eine Stufe stellen willst, speziell weil ja eben du auch von den berühmten Schubladen sprichst. Klick auf seinen Namen und lass dir mal seine Beiträge anzeige.

Ich weiße nochmal darauf hin, ich verurteile niemanden für das was er preferiert, jedoch sollte man seine Beiträge sachlich und objektiv in einem Forum halten und eine Existenz von Mitbewerbern dulden. Ich tue es auch, und ich erkenne auch die Qualität der Apple Produkte an.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wo ein persönlicher Angriff stattgefunden hat?



Nee, ist klar:



Xion4 schrieb:


> dass du an solchen Diskussionen nicht teilnehmen solltest, denn erstens: *du kannst anscheinend nicht lesen und verstehen*; und zweitens: fehlt die jegliche Objektivität um zu diskutieren.
> Als weiteren Hinweis gebe ich dir noch was mit auf den Weg was dich vermutlich nicht mehr ruhig schlafen lassen wird: dein iPhone hat Teile verbaut, die von Samsung produziert werden. Aber bitte nun nicht gleich hinter den Zug werfen, es lohnt sich trotzdem weiterzuleben und *hier rumzutrollen *abseits jeder Fakten und Sachlichkeit.



Aber ist ja auch egal, denn das soll hier nicht das Thema sein.


----------



## Xion4 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

"hier rumzutrollen" ist keine Beleidigung, sondern eine Feststellung ebenso wie die Tatsache "das jemand nicht lesen kann bzw. das gelesene nicht verstehen kann". 

Nichts anderes. Gibst du einem kleinem Kind einen wissenschaftlichen Text wird es diesen lesen können, aber nicht verstehen. Nichts anderes war dort der Fall.

Aber richtig, ist nicht das Thema, erstaunlich das du darauf eingehen kannst, den Rest meiner Worte bewusst wieder ignorierst.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Xion4 schrieb:


> "hier rumzutrollen" ist keine Beleidigung, sondern eine Feststellung ebenso wie die Tatsache "das jemand nicht lesen kann bzw. das gelesene nicht verstehen kann".
> 
> Nichts anderes. Gibst du einem kleinem Kind einen wissenschaftlichen Text wird es diesen lesen können, aber nicht verstehen. Nichts anderes war dort der Fall.
> 
> Aber richtig, ist nicht das Thema, erstaunlich das du darauf eingehen kannst, den Rest meiner Worte bewusst wieder ignorierst.



Wenn du jemandem unterstellst, dass er herumtollt, nicht lesen und verstehen kann, dann ist das ein persönlicher Angriff.
Das sollte dir, wo du dich hier doch so gerne als objektiv, erwachsen und reif präsentierst, eigentlich klar sein. 

Und da du danach fragst: Der Rest deines Posts war in meinen Augen Gewäsch, auf das es sich nicht lohnt einzugehen, z.B. das du meinst, einen Forumsneuling nach gerade mal 11 Posts beurteilen zu können


----------



## Pokerclock (7. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Klärt das per PN, aber nicht hier.


----------



## Xion4 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Klärt das per PN, aber nicht hier.


 
Zu Befehl  Nein, hast ja recht, ich bin es eigentlich auch ein wenig leid. Schlimm genug das seitens PCGH das Thema iPhone als Dauerzündstoff genutzt wird, geradezu zu einem Stilmittel sich wandelt, das aber der ein oder andere absolut unnötige Beitrag ohne Basis oder halt nur zum Bashen benutzt wird, finde ich ein wenig Schade. Und das sich dann etliche Klischeenutzer bei einer solchen News gleich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, nervt noch viel mehr.

PS: ich mag vielleicht in meinen Formulierungen für den ein oder anderen mich nicht optimal oder höflich genug ausgedrückt haben, jedoch habe ich mich dem Umfeld angepasst, und eben wenn der Diskussionfreund sich von dem benannten User einfach mal die 11 Beiträge durchgelsen hätte, wüsste er wovon ich rede, und würde sich, denn ich schätze ihn eigentlich als vernünftig ein, von der Art und Weise Gerrys distanzieren. 

Aber ist auch egal.


----------



## Mr.Fore (7. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Recht bekommen ist ungleich Recht haben!

Dieses inzwischen relativ bekannte Marketinginstrument nennt sich "virales Marketing" 

Ich halte für einen Schutz von "Geschmackmustern" für geschmacklos (das musste jetzt sein).

Wenn jemand ehrlich und mit viel Schweiß Gehirnschmalz, Zeit und Geld investiert hat, dann sollte sein Produkt geschützt werden, ist klar, aber solche Sachen wie pull-to-unlock-Bewegungen... Also bitte ^^


----------



## Alterac (7. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*

Es nervt aber auch ziemlich mit den ganzen Streit...


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. November 2011)

Mr.Fore schrieb:
			
		

> Recht bekommen ist ungleich Recht haben!
> 
> Dieses inzwischen relativ bekannte Marketinginstrument nennt sich "virales Marketing"
> 
> ...


Dann gehst du aber anscheinend davon aus, dass die ganzen Kleinigkeiten den Entwicklern so nebenbei einfallen. 

Sicher, bei solchen Kleinigkeiten sitzt man nicht solange, wie bei einem ganzen OS, aber einfallen muss es einem ja trotzdem. 

Wenn sich jetzt einer die 9 Punkte Matrix von Android patentieren lässt, regt sich sicher keiner auf, obwohl es Tic Tac To schon vorher gab.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. November 2011)

*AW: Apple muss Rückschlag im Patenstreit einstecken*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann gehst du aber anscheinend davon aus, dass die ganzen Kleinigkeiten den Entwicklern so nebenbei einfallen.
> 
> Sicher, bei solchen Kleinigkeiten sitzt man nicht solange, wie bei einem ganzen OS, aber einfallen muss es einem ja trotzdem.
> 
> Wenn sich jetzt einer die 9 Punkte Matrix von Android patentieren lässt, regt sich sicher keiner auf, obwohl es Tic Tac To schon vorher gab.


 
Bei einem Paten für die 9 Punkte Matrix würde es sicher so definiert werden, dass ein Muster mit 9 punkten definiert werden kann welches zum entsperren des Gerätes führt. Bei Patenten geht es ja meistens auch um die Funktionalität. Eine 9 punkt matrix an sich selber kann man wohl nicht patentieren.


----------

